# View aufrufen



## Gast aus Bayern (14. Nov 2008)

Ich habe mehrere Views in Oracle abgespeichert. Wie kann ich diese in Java aufrufen und das Ergebnis in meiner GUI anzeigen lassen?


----------



## SlaterB (14. Nov 2008)

mit JDBC (und 2 Tagen bis 2 Wochen lernen)


----------



## Gast (14. Nov 2008)

Du kannst Views wie Tabellen behandeln.


----------

